# Mark Royal Oven Door



## bobby boy (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a 6 burner Mark Royal stove that is 12 years old.
The oven door does not close completely, leaving a small gap.
There is no debris blocking the surface of the oven where the door meets the oven.
How can I get the door to close completely?


----------



## skyjd (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, bobby boy, welcome to TSF!

There will be two items to check, we'll go with the easiest first.

Pull out the bottom storage drawer, use a flashlight to look in and you should see a spring attached to the oven door hinge on both sides.

Over the years they weaken, and if your lucky enough there should be extra holes in the hinge above where the spring hook is already attached.

Using a pair of pliers move the spring end up to a higher hole, this will increase tension on the spring and should close the door.

If that doesn't work check to see if the hinges are adjustable. there ''may'' be two out of the three screws/bolts that have slots, that will allow you to adjust the hinges forward to apply more tension. they may also be, just loose.

Personally; I'm leaning towards the springs, you could try to shorten them, but I've always found that to be an ''iffy'' solution, as the wire used to make the springs is tempered and without heat they will snap.. 
New springs...aprox. $10 a pop

You will need:
A torch
at least two pliers, one a needle nose
And about 2" of oil to quench the metal. 

write back let me know how you made out!


----------

